# Safety



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

I found this site and thought it might interest some of you:
www.powertoolinstitute.com

Things like Circular Saws
www.powertoolinstitute.com/safety/cirsaw.html

Routers:
www.powertoolinstitute.com/safety/router.html

Table saws:
www.powertoolinstitute.com/safety/tablesaw.html

You get the idea.....

Ed


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Ed,

Thanks for the reminders of how dangerous tools can be and how to protect ourselves against injuries. 

Good info in those links and wish they could be made sticky notes.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Agree- there should be a link to a site like this on EVERY woodworking website. A little reminder never hurts, but one foolish mistake sure can.......


----------



## TomB (Mar 13, 2005)

people learn quickly when theyve been down to the eye hospital.

i did, i was lucky it was only sawdust


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks for the reminder sir.


----------

